# Lords of the Fly: Book to pass on for shipping



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Bump for a great offer!


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey Joe, sent you a PM. Thanks


----------



## The Dude (May 6, 2019)

Great read and offer. Paying it forward. I dig it.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

My dog ate mine before I could read it


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool idea! Anyone want to do the same with Andy Mill's book?


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Scrob said:


> Cool idea! Anyone want to do the same with Andy Mill's book?


That would *REALLY *be paying it forward 🤣🤣🤣

I tried to get it on inter library loan a few weeks back. It seems there are only 5 copies available for our inter library program and there needs to be a minimum of 6 or they can’t loan it around.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I would be in to read and forward one or both


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I still have Lords of Fly on my kindle


----------

